# Existe alguna manera de hacer programas para el Nokia 1100??



## z-7 (Ene 23, 2006)

Hola. queria saber si alguien sabe como hacer programas para el nokia 1100. No estoy seguro creo que se hacen con java... pero quisas le este errando.. de se asi.. como se subirian/modificaria el que ya esta/etc?

Gracias


----------



## caliche (Ene 23, 2006)

En eso tienes razon las aplicaciones se hacen con java, pero te cuento que el 1100 no soporta java.. o mejor dicho ese telefono es tan limitado que solo sirve para llamar.


----------

